
Help a Boomer - jkradddic
https://helpaboomer.com/
======
mistermann
This is an extremely catchy and timely name!

------
drwolff
This is one of the guys, confirmed via email:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirrmostafavi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amirrmostafavi/)

The website's cert was issued to finnianoneill.ie (finnian.oneill27@gmail.com)

Registrar: godaddy

Server: 151.101.1.195 (fastly)

Submitted by: [https://github.com/jkradddic](https://github.com/jkradddic)

